# I'm still getting used to it



## sniffrat

Hola a todos:

Last week I got a new job and I want say that _I'm still getting used to it._

(1) Todavía me acostumbro al trabajo.
(2) Todavía estoy acostumbrando.
(3) Todavía estoy acostumbrándomelo.
(4) Me voy haciendo.

Are they right? Which one would you use?

Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Chessia

Todavía me estoy acostumbrando a el
Aún estoy acostumbrándome a el


----------



## coquis14

sniffrat said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Last week I got a new job and I want say that _I'm still getting used to it._
> 
> (1) Todavía me acostumbro al trabajo.
> (2) Todavía estoy acostumbrándome.
> (3) Todavía estoy acostumbrándomelo.
> (4) Me voy haciendo.
> 
> Are they right? Which one would you use?
> 
> Gracias por tu ayuda.


 Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

coquis14 said:


> Saludos



- Me voy haciendo al trabajo. 

That's correct. Informal speaking, but still correct.


----------



## coquis14

dexterciyo said:


> - Me voy haciendo al trabajo.
> 
> That's correct. Informal speaking, but still correct.


 Right , not so common here , thanks for spot me that one.


----------



## NewdestinyX

sniffrat said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Last week I got a new job and I want say that _I'm still getting used to it._
> 
> (1) Todavía me acostumbro al trabajo.
> (2) Todavía estoy acostumbrándome.
> (3) Todavía estoy acostumbrándomelo.
> (4) Me voy haciendo.
> 
> Are they right? Which one would you use?
> 
> Gracias por tu ayuda.


Though your 2nd try there is fine and natural.. 'Still -- doing something' in Spanish is expressed very often with the seguir + gerund..

I would use -- 

Sigo acostumbrándome. -or-
Me sigo acostumbrando. 

And with the verb 'acostumbrarse' the  'to it' is already included in the verb.. if you don't name the 'it'. Though -- it's not improper to use a reference to 'it' by adding 'a él/ello' (the accent has to be there). 

Remember 'it' is included in the 3rd person verb when it's a 'subject' -- but when it's the object of a preposition it must be referred to with 'a/con,etc él/ella/ello. If the 'it' is a feminine thing it's "a/con ella" -- if it's masculine then "a él" if "it" is more conceptual then "a ello" or "a eso/aquello" are used.. 

I was speaking general about using 'it' there --- With the verb acostumbrarse you'd only ever use the preposition 'a'.

Acostumbrarse a = to get used to something (it). 

Chao,
Grant


----------



## coquis14

NewdestinyX said:


> Though your 2nd try there is fine and natural.. 'Still -- doing something' in Spanish is expressed very often with the seguir + gerund..
> 
> I would use --
> 
> Sigo acostumbrándome. -or-
> Me sigo acostumbrando.
> 
> And with the verb 'acostumbrarse' the 'to it' is already included in the verb.. if you don't name the 'it'. Though -- it's not improper to use a reference to 'it' by adding 'a él/ello' (the accent has to be there).
> 
> Remember 'it' is included in the 3rd person verb when it's a 'subject' -- but when it's the object of a preposition it must be referred to with 'a/con,etc él/ella/ello. If the 'it' is a feminine thing it's "a/con ella" -- if it's masculine then "a él" if "it" is more conceptual then "a ello" or "a eso/aquello" are used..
> 
> I was speaking general about using 'it' there --- With the verb acostumbrarse you'd only ever use the preposition 'a'.
> 
> Acostumbrarse a = to get used to something (it).
> 
> Chao,
> Grant


It's not bad at all what you said , it changes the nuance a little bit though.

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

coquis14 said:


> It's not bad at all what you said , it changes the nuance a little bit though.
> 
> Saludos


How so? You can explain it in Spanish to me if that's easier.. I would like to understand the nuance difference...

The reason I ask is that 'estoy acostumbrándome' does not translate: I'm _*still*_ getting use to it'. It translates "I'm getting used to it".

To get the 'still' in there.. you have to translate it to Spanish differently.

Me voy acostumbrando.. would also be a faithful translation of 'still getting used to....' But not with 'estoy'..

Grant


----------



## coquis14

_"Sigo acostumbrándome. -or-Me sigo acostumbrando"_ es un poco distinto que decir _"Todavía no me acostumbro..." ya que en las primeras _opciones el proceso de acostumbramiento ya está iniciado y se sigue adaptando a lo nuevo continuamente , en cambio , en la segunda opción todavía no ha empezado ese proceso por alguna razón x como falta de entendimiento del trabajo , mal ambiente laboral , dificultades con los compañeros , etc.Espero que te haya servido.

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

You could say "Todavía estoy acostumbrándome (a eso)", "Sigo acostumbrándome (a eso)", "Todavía sigo acostumbrándome (a eso)" to convey the same idea, when they are an answer to the question "Are you used to it yet?"/"¿Ya te has acostumbrado (a eso)?". The difference in nuance is that "todavía" stresses the fact that he has not yet fully gotten used to it (a "still" always implies a "not-yet"), and the "seguir" periphrasis emphasizes that he "goes on" getting used to it, that he has not given it up. I hope I've made myself understood.


----------



## NewdestinyX

ampurdan said:


> You could say "Todavía estoy acostumbrándome (a eso)", "Sigo acostumbrándome (a eso)", "Todavía sigo acostumbrándome (a eso)" to convey the same idea, when they are an answer to the question "Are you used to it yet?"/"¿Ya te has acostumbrado (a eso)?". The difference in nuance is that "todavía" stresses the fact that he has not yet fully gotten used to it (a "still" always implies a "not-yet"), and the "seguir" periphrasis emphasizes that he "goes on" getting used to it, that he has not given it up. I hope I've made myself understood.



Oh yes -- your explanation is quite clear, Amp -- But I have to disagree with a couple assertions. It's a very common misunderstanding of non native English speaker that 'still' always means/emphasizes 'not yet'. That's just not the case. Still just as often emphasizes 'continues to' and 'keeps on'.. In the sentence that's in question in this thread that's clearly the meaning. 

"..still getting used to..' means 'continues to get used to..' and 'keeps on getting used to...'

"Still" with stative verbs like 'to be' is always synonymous with 'not yet' like in...

He's still not there.. = He's not yet there = Todavía no está allí.
But 'still + gerund' in English is not 'todavía' -- at least that's not the bext translation. It's not 'incorrect to say'.. Todavía no está + -ando/-iendo -- but it's more accurate in Spanish as -- Ir + gerund -or- Seguir + 'gerund'. 

But 'still' is not always synonymous with 'not yet' (in emphasis). 

But -- Still + gerund and Keeps on + gerund are 'synonymous in all cases. The translation to Spanish has to be carefully done. 

From my study and native interviews on this topic over a lot of time -- Ir + gerund and seguir + gerund is the most faithful translation of 'still + gerund'. and expecially faithful to 'still + getting... ' 

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

coquis14 said:


> _"Sigo acostumbrándome. -or-Me sigo acostumbrando"_ es un poco distinto que decir _"Todavía no me acostumbro..." ya que en las primeras _opciones el proceso de acostumbramiento ya está iniciado y se sigue adaptando a lo nuevo continuamente , en cambio , en la segunda opción todavía no ha empezado ese proceso por alguna razón x como falta de entendimiento del trabajo , mal ambiente laboral , dificultades con los compañeros , etc.Espero que te haya servido.
> 
> Saludos



 I was not asking about those two in contrast.. You were saying that 'todavía me estoy acostumbrando' was different than 'sigo acostumbrándome'.. That's what I asked you to explain. 

I agree that -- Todavia no me acostumbro -- is completely different. 

Grant


----------



## mhp

Yo creo que “aún no me acostumbro bien.” es una buena traducción de la frase de sniffrat. 
  (which can also be translated as: I haven’t quite gotten used to it yet.)


----------



## NewdestinyX

mhp said:


> Yo creo que “aún no me acostumbro bien.” es una buena traducción de la frase de sniffrat.
> (which can also be translated as: I haven’t quite gotten used to it yet.)


That's a good 'interpretation' of the original. It is not a good 'translation'.  In my humble opinion.  - Interpretation and Translation are two different things to me. But I always agree with your 'interpretation' , my good colleague, Mhp!

Grant


----------



## ampurdan

NewdestinyX said:


> But 'still + gerund' in English is not 'todavía' -- at least that's not the bext translation. It's not 'incorrect to say'.. Todavía no está + -ando/-iendo -- but it's more accurate in Spanish as -- Ir + gerund -or- Seguir + 'gerund'.


 
What you say might be quite true in some instances, but:



sniffrat said:


> Last week I got a new job and I want say that _I'm still getting used to it._


 
To me, it looks as though Sniffrat wanted to stress the fact that he's still getting used to his job, that is, that he has not yet become fully acquainted with all the ins and outs. If that is true, you need to use "todavía" or "aún", with or without a "seguir" or a "ir" periphrasis.



NewdestinyX said:


> But 'still' is not always synonymous with 'not yet' (in emphasis).


 As far as I know, "still" is never a synonymous with "not yet", it's its complement. "I'm still here, I'm not yet there". That's what I meant when I said that a "still" implies a "not-yet". "I'm still doing this, I haven't finished it yet".


----------



## sniffrat

Bueno, ha sido una discusión muy interesante. Muchas gracias a todos por contribuir 

Sniffrat.


----------



## NewdestinyX

ampurdan said:


> To me, it looks as though Sniffrat wanted to stress the fact that he's still getting used to his job, that is, that he has not yet become fully acquainted with all the ins and outs. If that is true, you need to use "todavía" or "aún", with or without a "seguir" or a "ir" periphrasis.


Obviously we're looking at a written sentence and trying to determine 'intent'. Obviously Spanish has seguir + gerund and ir + gerund to express something differently than using 'aún' and 'todavia'. What I'm trying to tell you is that in English all three of the Spanish uses can be transmitted with 'still'. Where most native speakers of Spanish get tripped up is in trying to keep 'still' distinct from 'keeps on' or 'continues to' when it is 'not' distinct in_ one_ of 'still's' definitions. I hear, in that sentence, that the speaker's emphasis is 'not' on his 'not having gotten there yet' but rather on the 'process'.. And that's 'seguir + gerund' in Spanish. But your 'interpretation' is 'not incorrect'. It's a matter of perspective.



> As far as I know, "still" is never a synonymous synonym with "not yet", it's its complement. "I'm still here, I'm not yet there". That's what I meant when I said that a "still" implies a "not-yet". "I'm still doing this, I haven't finished it yet".


 But I maintain it's a matter of emphasis. Don't disallow 'still's' ability to emphasize the process just like 'keeps'/'keeps on'. That's all I'm emphasizing.

Thanks sir,
Grant


----------



## ampurdan

NewdestinyX said:


> Don't disallow 'still's' ability to emphasize the process just like 'keeps'/'keeps on'. That's all I'm emphasizing.


 
Ok, I won't, thank you for you tips (and for your correction too), but don't you disallow "Todavía me estoy acostumbrando"'s ability to mean exactly "I'm still getting used to it", because it's how many of us would naturally say it. Sometimes translations are as simple as that.


----------



## Búkarus

Hi,
Well, guys, you have really made a big deal from a quite simple subject. When I first read the question, the only translation that came to my mind as an appropiate one was "*Aún me estoy acostumbrando*". And "sigo acostumbrándome" sounds good but has indeed a different nuance.

Aún me estoy acostumbrando [al trabajo] —> I haven't completely gotten used to this job. I cannot say yet I love my job. I hope, sooner or later, some day I will.

Me sigo acostumbrando [al trabajo]. —> I already feel comfortable in my job but I keep getting used to it each time more. I like my job a bit more every day.

Bye


----------



## NewdestinyX

ampurdan said:


> Ok, I won't, thank you for you tips (and for your correction too), but don't you disallow "Todavía me estoy acostumbrando"'s ability to mean exactly "I'm still getting used to it", because it's how many of us would naturally say it. Sometimes translations are as simple as that.


If you'll reread my first posts again, you'll see I never disallowed it, Amp. I offered another suggestion that I though was more 'accurate'. What I disallowed -- because it was 'not a correct' translation -- was "Me estoy acostumbrando" without the 'todavia'. That is an incorrect translation.

Spanish native speakers, fully bilingual in English too, so often tell me that there's no real way to translate 'SEGUIR + gerundio' (and even IR + gerundio) into English. They are overlooking the 'most simple way'. = "still + gerund" - their view of 'still' in incomplete.

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Búkarus said:


> Hi,
> Well, guys, you have really made a big deal from a quite simple subject. When I first read the question, the only translation that came to my mind as an appropiate one was "*Aún me estoy acostumbrando*". And "sigo acostumbrándome" sounds good but has indeed a different nuance.
> 
> Aún me estoy acostumbrando [al trabajo] —> I haven't completely gotten used to this job. I cannot say yet I love my job. I hope, sooner or later, some day I will.
> 
> Me sigo acostumbrando [al trabajo]. —> I already feel comfortable in my job but I keep getting used to it each time more. I like my job a bit more every day.
> 
> Bye


 Interesting. But it's hard to accept that nuance -- since implied in 'acostumbrarse' is the fact there is 'some part' of the job you are not yet used to??.

I guess what you are saying, though, is a matter of 'degree' of 'getting used to'..

Aún me estoy acostumbrando = 40% acostumbrado al trabajo
Me sigo acostumbrando = 90% acostumbrado al trabajo.

Sí -- eso me cuadra. 

Pero no creo que tenga nada que ver con 'gustándote el trabajo'.. 

Gracias,
Grant


----------



## Búkarus

Hi,
I agree that wasn't my best explanation.  Still, it's not the same to me.


NewdestinyX said:


> Aún me estoy acostumbrando = 40% acostumbrado al trabajo
> Me sigo acostumbrando = *110*% acostumbrado al trabajo.


Bye


----------



## NewdestinyX

Búkarus said:


> Hi,
> Me sigo acostumbrando = *110*% acostumbrado al trabaj
> I agree that wasn't my best explanation.  Still, it's not the same to me.
> 
> Bye



*acostumbrar**.*
* 3.     * prnl. *Adquirir* costumbre de algo. _No se acostumbra __A__ vivir en este país._
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

No es posible 'adquirir' 110% de algo..  0-100%

Opino que -- si hay matiz  -- 
1-50% - Me estoy acost....
51%-99.9% -- Me sigo acost..

Pero gracias... Te entiendo..
Grant


----------



## Búkarus

Hi,


NewdestinyX said:


> 1-50% - Me estoy acost....
> 51%-99.9% -- Me sigo acost...


Well, Newdestiny, I'm afraid I fell in the percentage game, but nuances in Spanish have more often figurative tastes rather than measurable literal levels.

So let's say that when you say, "me sigo acostumbrando al trabajo", you mean, "I am already used to it enough and every day I get even more used to it". Maybe that job has a new little surprise everyday or the speaker means he is more into his job everyday, but I wouldn't interchange that sentence with "aún me estoy acostumbrando al trabajo _(1% – 99%)_" which evidently means that our main character is not really used yet to the work.

That's because of the sense of "seguir" as (let's say) an "auxiliar verb": not to stop [doing something], regardless of that something still needing to be done or not.

I hope I am clear... somehow .
Bye


----------



## NewdestinyX

Búkarus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well, Newdestiny, I'm afraid I fell in the percentage game, but nuances in Spanish have more often figurative tastes rather than measurable literal levels.
> 
> So let's say that when you say, "me sigo acostumbrando al trabajo", you mean, "I am already used to it enough and every day I get even more used to it". Maybe that job has a new little surprise everyday or the speaker means he is more into his job everyday, but I wouldn't interchange that sentence with "aún me estoy acostumbrando al trabajo _(1% – 99%)_" which evidently means that our main character is not really used yet to the work.
> 
> That's because of the sense of "seguir" as (let's say) an "auxiliar verb": not to stop [doing something], regardless of that something still needing to be done or not.
> 
> I hope I am clear... somehow .
> Bye


Yes, Bukarus, I understand what you are saying and thank you. I tend, as a non-native speaker of Spanish, to be a little more 'literal' in my approach and comments to students on the forum here. And the definitions in the DRAE are very important for the non-native speaker - since native speakers take all sorts of liberties with the definitions. The problem here, as I see it, is that native Spanish speakers don't fully understand the use of the word 'still' in English. But I also understand that you are telling me that it's possible I don't understand fully the use of 'seguir + gerundio'. That could be true. When I'm speaking Spanish - no one has corrected my use of 'seguir + gerundio' in the way in which I used it here... but I am always learning..

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> It's a very common misunderstanding of non native English speaker that 'still' always means/emphasizes 'not yet'. That's just not the case. Still just as often emphasizes 'continues to' and 'keeps on'.





mhp said:


> Yo creo que “aún no me acostumbro bien.” es una buena traducción de la frase de sniffrat.
> (which can also be translated as: I haven’t quite gotten used to it yet.)



Since we are splitting hairs, here is my proposal:
_I'm still getting used to my new job = Sigo adaptándome a mi nuevo trabajo.

_There is something weird when you put _seguir_ and _acostumbrarse_ together since _acostumbrarse_ in Spanish is not as progressive (_incoativo_) as _gett*ing* used to_ is in English.

*incoativo**, va**.* (Del lat. _inchoatīvus_).
* 1.     * adj. Que implica o denota el principio de una cosa o de una acción progresiva.

*acostumbrar**.*
* 3.     * prnl. *Adquirir* costumbre de algo. _No se acostumbra __A__ vivir en este país.

_So, in my mind, _acostumbrarme _is an action in progress *as a whole *so _seguir acostumbrándome_ is a little bit emphatic. However, seguir adaptándose fits in very well with the Grant's  explanation about _still_.

Por supuesto, toda esta teoría mía podría descartarse al no ser más que una paja mental (I'm making things bloody complicated).

Gracias,

Pedro


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Since we are splitting hairs, here is my proposal:
> _I'm still getting used to my new job = Sigo adaptándome a mi nuevo trabajo.
> 
> _There is something weird when you put _seguir_ and _acostumbrarse_ together since _acostumbrarse_ in Spanish is not as progressive (_incoativo_) as _gett*ing* used to_ is in English.
> 
> *incoativo**, va**.* (Del lat. _inchoatīvus_).
> * 1.     * adj. Que implica o denota el principio de una cosa o de una acción progresiva.
> 
> *acostumbrar**.*
> * 3.     * prnl. *Adquirir* costumbre de algo. _No se acostumbra __A__ vivir en este país.
> 
> _So, in my mind, _acostumbrarme _is an action in progress *as a whole *so _seguir acostumbrándome_ is a little bit emphatic. However, seguir adaptándose fits in very well with the Grant's  explanation about _still_.
> 
> Por supuesto, toda esta teoría mía podría descartarse al no ser más que una paja mental (I'm making things bloody complicated).


No you're not making it more complicated, Pedro -- your explanation has made me understand what Búkarus and Ampurdan and the others were saying. Though I strongly believe that native Spanish speakers don't fully understand 'still' -- I was not understanding the essence of 'acostumbrarse'. You understand this expanded use of 'still' and were able to find a verb in Spanish that was better if I want to use the 'seguir + gerundio' syntax.

I think we've all concluded that the best translation of the original sentence was:
Todavia/Aún me estoy acostumbrando.
--And your translation is great too - with 'adoptarse'. 

Thanks!
Grant


----------

